# Chilldrens Hospital , Jan 16



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 19, 2016)

My mate found out about this one so we organised a trip, when we got there we realised part of the site was still live and the new hospital was right next to it. But with us being a long way from home and eager to get in we lurked about for about half an hour and found an entry. There was a fresh bowl of fruit on the side, the apples tasted great apparently.

This place was amazing and definately made the trip, finding all the operating theatres, x ray machines and the MRI scanner which was making a un nerving pumping sound. We spent a while here and just before we where going to call it a night we spotted security marching towards us, as it was a very long corridor we had time to say Hi and then Bye, making a swift exit.​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 19, 2016)

That is in mint condition.great report


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 19, 2016)

Sweet jesus, that's mint and awesome! Thanks for gracing the forum with such a cool explore! Hilarious secca encounter  More of this stuff!


----------



## Conrad (Jan 20, 2016)

Sweet shots, nicely done getting it while it's fresh


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2016)

Speechless! What a minter! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Jan 20, 2016)

I agree that is mint, with all that valuable equipment left, I hope Secca improves considerably, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 20, 2016)

this is cracking, looks like they only just moved out, doesn't look old at all. well done


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 20, 2016)

Very modern kit and everything so clean....sure they hadn't gone to lunch!!Great report thank you.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 20, 2016)

You've been to some cool places lately! And this is another one, nice photos


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow! It's like everyone disappeared from this place and everything was untouched! Nice report!


----------



## Lavino (Jan 21, 2016)

Great stuff there mate you captured the place well.


----------



## H.Darby (Jan 21, 2016)

Good report , some fantastic photos, looks as though it's just been biult not left to rot, good hunting,

Happy exploring,


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 8, 2016)

A superb find and fantastic set of photos - Very well done!!!


----------



## Simon_sanigar (May 6, 2016)

Nice report


----------

